# just little pick-up



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So if you guys don't know I like stogie and Lkylindy am a Padron whore I couldn't tell you the last time I had a bad one whether it be the 64's 26's or x000 series I love them all the maduros being my ones of choice so when I saw these I had to jump on them


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Those look really good. now I am gonna have to go shopping. Damn


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice. So do you prefer the maduro 1926 as compared to the natural 1926. It seems to be a toss-up for me, I can't ever decide which I prefer :baffled:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Beautiful sight. I'm always afraid to smoke those cause then I don't have any left.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Beautiful sight. I'm always afraid to smoke those cause then I don't have any left.


now you see why I'm going broke :roflmao:


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice. I just bought my first 1964 today.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I'm the same way with Padrons to Joe. Never had a bad one either. Excellent haul*


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great snag - those 1926 maduros are the best. Enjoy!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

a really nice little pick up!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never had a Padron either..Always consistent..perfect burn..I love the 26 maduros...and the 80th for a special treat


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks like the #9 size. You can't get any better than a 1926! Nice pick up


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

shooot, thats a little 80 dollar pick up! But money well spent, one of the best sticks out there hands down.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet pick up man....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul ,those are some good looking sticks enjoy.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick-up! Excellent chois!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice looking sticks...great pickup. Cigar Pron...lol


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

GOOOOOOD sticks!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

You're a man of my own tastes, jitzy. I love the Padrons.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickup Jitzy, I to have never had a bad Padron!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. Love the 26's! Enjoy em!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

baba said:


> It looks like the #9 size. You can't get any better than a 1926! Nice pick up


#1's actually


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> shooot, thats a little 80 dollar pick up! But money well spent, one of the best sticks out there hands down.


80 bucks john if you can get them for that price grab them brother that would be $11 and change apiece I wish:lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look yummy :dribble::dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> 80 bucks john if you can get them for that price grab them brother that would be $11 and change apiece I wish:lol:


That's what I was about to say....try like a $140+ pickup! lol


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe--

Drinks and cigars at your house Bro


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow those are some nice sticks!!i am still waiting for the cash to pick some of these up!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to try them, but I can't bring myself to spend that much on a stick. Especially because there are so many good quality smokes out there for less, like Oliva, LFD, and of course Pepin.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, i've had only one (cant afford them regularly) and that SOB was AWESOME!!! great pickup!


----------



## Eyedoc2020 (Apr 11, 2008)

Add me to the Padron whore list. Cant get enough of them. Those are some beautiful smokes. I love the 1926 #6 for a lunch time treat.....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry nice grab. Nice addition to your evergrowing sanity stash. The more you accumulate, the tougher it is to make a choice. Not a bad situation to be in. Enjoy, Joe.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-up.

I steer clear of the Padron 1926's - I'm afraid that I'll love them but won't be able to afford them!:lol:


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Just finished a #6..Feelin' fine...


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Awesome pick-up.
> 
> I steer clear of the Padron 1926's - I'm afraid that I'll love them but won't be able to afford them!:lol:


If you smoke cigars..you simply have to try the 1926..you just HAVE to!!!!


----------

